# Planin 2 buy Cowon iAudio 7



## ankushkool (May 14, 2008)

*Cowon iAudio 7 in mumbai?*

Need help with buyin Cowon iAudio 7...
*crave.cnet.com/i/bto/20070614/iaudio7_270x291.JPG
can someone tell me where can i find it in mumbai, is there a Cowon dealer in laminton?
also can someone give me de price of de 4GB n 8GB model in mumbai.


----------



## tekken (May 14, 2008)

how much is the price ???


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

Dunno the exact price but like all Cowon products it's bloody expensive. It'd be better if you pickup something like the Creative Zen instead.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 14, 2008)

The Cowon iAudio series is a very pure line, they output cold and analytical sounds. If you're looking for something more lush, rich and fun, go the Sony way. You cant go wrong with the A728.


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> The Cowon iAudio series is a very pure line, they output cold and analytical sounds. If you're looking for something more lush, rich and fun, go the Sony way. You cant go wrong with the A728.



The iAudio series also offers a dizzying level of sound customization which allows one to tailor the sound any which way possible. I don't think any other player on the market gives as much options.


----------



## ankushkool (May 14, 2008)

This is de best in business... hav done a lot of research. Cowon iAudio 7 is around 7k for 4GB... its a bit expensive but worth every penny.
Which other player claims upto 60 hrs music playback(around 29hrs in real time).
n bout de sound quality... get a good pair of earphones n it any day beats de ipod...

so any one hav any idea where can i find it in mumbai(laminton)?


----------



## ring_wraith (May 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The iAudio series also offers a dizzying level of sound customization which allows one to tailor the sound any which way possible. I don't think any other player on the market gives as much options.



True. But EQing is something you should avoid if you can. The reasons the iAudio series is considered awesome is because it outputs a pure and natural sound, thus allowing you to customize your sound not by EQ, but by your choice of earphones. 

For example, lets say I use Ety ER-6is with a Sony. The ER-6is are "serious" phones that focus on accuracy, skimping on musicality, but the sony is the opposite. See the problem? The Cowon does not with the audio in any way, allowing the entire signature of the sound to be generated by the ear/headphones used.


----------



## prasad_den (May 14, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> This is de best in business... hav done a lot of research. Cowon iAudio 7 is around 7k for 4GB... its a bit expensive but worth every penny.
> Which other player claims upto 60 hrs music playback(around 29hrs in real time).
> n bout de sound quality... get a good pair of earphones n it any day beats de ipod...
> 
> so any one hav any idea where can i find it in mumbai(laminton)?


Saw one 4gb iAudio for 6000 bucks in ebay.in - from a reputed power seller, so I don't think you'll have any issues.. Check it out.


----------



## ankushkool (May 14, 2008)

still want 2 know it its available at laminton???


----------



## krazzy (May 14, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> True. But EQing is something you should avoid if you can.



LOL I remember telling you that once when you were reviewing you Creative Zen and you insisted on using the Bass Booster on your Zen. 

Yeah Cowon's can be a bit too accurate sometimes, like studio equipment. Can act as a nice reference system to test headphones and earphones against. But their Mach3 Bass is really something. You can even control its intensity.


----------



## ankushkool (May 15, 2008)

plez help me someone!!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2008)

Hi ankushkool,
I can't say if you can find it at Lamington road but I've seen some Cown iAudio models at "Mango", last week. I'm not sure if its iAudio7 but u can check out ur nearest "Mango" shop.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL I remember telling you that once when you were reviewing you Creative Zen and you insisted on using the Bass Booster on your Zen.
> 
> Yeah Cowon's can be a bit too accurate sometimes, like studio equipment. Can act as a nice reference system to test headphones and earphones against. But their Mach3 Bass is really something. You can even control its intensity.



 True. But I realized that EQing Bass, especially trying to increase it, leads to major muddiness and bloating. Although I have heard good things about MachBass and even ClearBass from Sony. 

But everything said and done, a flat EQ that gives you a sound you like is better than manually EQing to a sound you like.


----------



## ankushkool (May 15, 2008)

@rhitwick whats this 'mango'? is it a electronics shop??? is it in andheri?


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2008)

"Mango" is an office stationary shop............they keep everything related to electronics and pen,pencil etc...........they are also known for cheap price and availability of good range products.............theres a shop @ Thane station road..............no idea about Andheri

Mango
#4/5, Pardhan Building
Naupada
Mumbai - 400602
Phone: 022-25400766, 67924307

visit this link too..........
*www.indiamart.com/company/746024/


----------

